

Zombie VC Shakeout Continues - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/04/zombie-vc-shakeout-continues/

======
rexreed
Good timing - I just referred to this post here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5603695>

